# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  >>>  تصميم لمولد الأمام علي عليه السلام لكن متأخر <<<

## الصبر ربان

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  


_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  


_صباح الخير \مساء_ 
_وشخباركم حبايبي_  
_إن شاء الله بخير_  
_اليوم كنت طفشان مافي أي حل للتسلي قلت خلنا نصمم تصميم_  
_فصممت والحمد لله كملته لكن المشكلة أنه متأخر مو في وقته_ 
_وهذه هو :_ 
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_
_7_  

__ 

_أريد آرائكم الحلوة_  



_تحياتي لكم_

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واوووووووووو

روعة روعة روعة 

عجبني وبقوة 

بس .....

تحديد الكتابة باللون الأزرق ما دخل مزاجي 
اما التصميم كفكرة وكتنفيذ واخراج 
حلو مرة
عاشت ايدك

----------


## نور الرضا

حلو كثير خيو

و عطاك ربي ألف عافية

و بميزان أعمالك يا مبدع

----------


## الصبر ربان

> _روعة روعة روعة_  
> 
> _عجبني وبقوة_ 
> 
> 
> _بس ....._
> 
> 
> _تحديد الكتابة باللون الأزرق ما دخل مزاجي_ 
> ...



 


_شكراً على الملاحظة_  


_وهذا تعديلي إن شاء الله يعجبكم :_



__





_أريد آرائكم_ 



_وشكراً_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*تصميم روعه ،*

*وبالنسبه ليي عجبني الأول آكثر من تعديلك للثآإني :) ،*

*تسلم الآنآمل ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيـه ،*

*ميزآن حسنآإتك إن شآء الله =) ،*

*مآإنحرم جديدك*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على امير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين ابا الحسن والحسين*
*علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*تصميمك الاول حلووو* 
*تسلم يمنااك وفي ميزان الاعمال*
*بانتظاار تصميم جديد*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليو 
بس يمكن الوانه شوي شديده
بس توقيعك مره رهيب

----------

